# Crestview Members?



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

anyone up for some wings?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Gameaholic: Whats up Bahba Louie. What are you up to?


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

not much. heading to my sisters in Athens Sunday to finish tiling her house. other than that just hanging around the house this week. How have you been? You and Meg should come on up to Applebees tonight, they have $.30 wings on Mon & Thur.


----------



## Charlie Belkin (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm actually in Baker but I would love to get together and meet some of you guys.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I am doing well, getting ready to do some diving with my Son in law. Maybe you ought to get back into it so we can become the lobster duo again.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't know about Applebees. I have offered my place, (3 car garage, one side for bs'n), before. It's in Crestucky.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I am in Holt. Use to live on Keyser Mill Rd. in Baker. Where do you live in Baker?


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Would love to be diving again. Did you see the picture from Ft pierce. in the show yourself thread? What a trip that was huh!!!


----------



## Charlie Belkin (Jul 10, 2008)

I live right of Hwy 4.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I am getting ready to crank it up again. That was an awesome trip for sure. I still haven't found our pictures from that trip. A few years back my wife threw them in a box with 3 million other photos and I haven't dug them out yet. I want to soon though.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

George we should have planned a trip back down there. was some awesome diving. I actually enjoyed it alot more than my trip to the Keys [ having to measure and release 90% of them]. My pictures of them are not that great. And to top it off Ash used the video camera to tape her and her friends jumping on the trampoline and taped over the lobster footage:reallycrying Believe it or not Carole still has the buisiness card from Capt Mike and the Tattoo.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Charlie so you dont live to far from the strawberry farm.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I think I still have my card also, but I am not sure where it is at the present. The lobster are just now starting to show back up here since hurricane opal in 95. Sure has taken a long time. I have reports of about 10 of those pesky critters.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Charlie Belkin (7/10/2008)*I live right of Hwy 4.


Down town Baker brother!!! I live wayyyyy north glad to have some one on here as a "neighbor"...:usaflag


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Had to work late last night, just seen the thread, sounds like a good idea, we should meet up next week/weekend. Downtime always see your invite might take you up on that next time, it would be nice to get to meet some of you guys. I live in Holt off of Bone Creek.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

it was short notice. I leave Sunday for 4=5 days, but if yall want to meet tonight [ fri ] or tomorrow night let me know


----------

